# Loss of pulling power/acceleration going up hills.



## BARRYTED (Nov 1, 2009)

We have a 2001 2.8 Turbo Diesel Peugeot Boxer Pilote Galaxy 240. Haven't had any previous problems just completed 3.500 mile trip round Norway and noticed lack of pulling power getting up the hills towards the end of the tour.

Now back in the U.K our garage has carried out a full service replacing cam belt (due) but not rectified the problem. Also checked the following:

Checked Turbo Actuator on Turbo all seems to be operating as it should.
Replaced Map/Boost pressure sensor in Inlet Manifold.
Replaced Fuel Filter and checked operation of Low Pressure Pump in fuel tank. All seems O.K.
Carried out Diesel leak off test on Injectors. All within Tolerance.
Removed Exhaust and checked for Blockage none present.
Inspected Turbo Pipes and Intercooler.
No Diagnostic Trouble codes showing.

Garage Mechanic now scratching his head wondering where to look next for the problem.

Any help or suggestions and advice would be much appreciated as we really haven't had any problems with this van since buying it in 2008 and it still has relatively low mileage of about 63,000 miles. We really are ready for our next holiday but have had to cancel two trips already and think we really should be offered shares in the garage ownership if we can't get the problem sorted soon.

Look forward to many replies.

BARRYTED.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problem and your lack of progress.

I'm not much help but my Mercedes Sprinter sometimes (3 times in 12y) loses turbo power for no apparent reason. Switching the ignition off and back on again resolves the problem. This is a known Merc glitch due to a short circuit "somewhere" in the electrics. Sounds like your difficulty is something more permanent.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had similar with my previous transit - the turbo (?) needed to be cleaned.

And also with the Hymer Fiat but that was due to my big feet! Hitting the brake pedal AND the accelerator. Not sure if the positioning of the pedals is different with an automatic but that's what I was blaming! 

Probably neither of these thoughts is much use to you.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Sometimes it pays to go to the main agent as they have the software etc to find faults.


----------

